# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Kinh nghiệm chọn mua mèo con khỏe mạnh

## wancheung

_Mua mèo con về làm thú cưng là thú vui rất phổ biến. Mèo là động vật được con người nuôi làm cảnh nhiều nhất trên thế giới. Có rất nhiều giống mèo để bạn lựa chọn và mỗi chú mèo lại có những điểm đáng yêu riêng._

Tuy nhiên làm thế nào để mua mèo con khỏe mạnh lại là điều không phải ai cũng nắm rõ. Đây là câu hỏi được nhiều bạn trong *Group Đảo Chó Đảo Mèo* quan tâm. Hãy cùng bác sĩ thú y tìm hiểu qua bài viết dưới đây.

*Tại sao cần lựa chọn mèo con khỏe mạnh?*

Bạn có thể mua mèo con từ nhiều nguồn khác nhau. Có thể là từ các cửa hàng thú cưng, chợ buôn bán chó mèo, mua qua các trang rao vặt… Mèo có nhiều nguồn gốc, và có thể mang theo nhiều mầm bệnh nguy hiểm.

Việc mua nhầm phải mèo bệnh, mèo không đạt tiêu chuẩn sẽ gây rất nhiều hậu quả cho người nuôi. Nhất là với các giống mèo đắt tiền và người nuôi mèo để kinh doanh. Những chú mèo ốm yếu sẽ rất khó chăm sóc, ngay cả với người có kinh nghiệm.

Vì vậy, hãy luôn luôn dành thời gian xem xét cẩn thận vật nuôi của bạn. Để đảm bảo rằng chúng nhận được sự khởi đầu tốt nhất trong cuộc sống.

*Chọn mua mèo con như thế nào?*

Mỗi giống mèo khác nhau lại có những đặc điểm riêng về hình dáng, kích thước, tính cách. Nhưng dưới đây là các đặc điểm chung của một chú mèo khỏe mạnh:
_Đôi mắt phải rõ ràng và tươi sáng, không có dấu hiệu của bệnh. Không có dấu hiệu của mí mắt thứ ba.__Mũi nên hơi ẩm ướt nhưng không có dấu hiệu của bệnh.__Những chiếc răng đều đặn và hàm trên và hàm dưới khít nhau.__Tai phải sạch và không có dấu hiệu bệnh hoặc các mảnh vụn màu đen. Đây là dấu hiệu có thể có ve ở tai.__Lông bóng mượt, không có dấu hiệu của gàu hay bọ chét.__Hậu môn phải sạch không có dấu hiệu tiêu chảy.__Bụng nên hơi tròn, nhưng không phình to.__Các chú mèo con nên lanh lẹ, thân thiện và vui vẻ khi được vuốt ve._
*Chọn mua mèo con thuần chủng*

Nếu bạn đang tìm mua mèo con thuần chủng, hãy tìm hiểu kĩ những vấn đề sức khỏe liên quan đến giống mèo đó. Rất nhiều giống mèo có nguy cơ mắc một số bệnh cao hơn các giống khác. Ví dụ như bệnh hô hấp ở mèo Ba Tư, bệnh búi lông ở các giống mèo lông dài…

Hãy kiểm tra xem các chú mèo con lại có âm tính với các vấn đề này. Yêu cầu người bán mèo cung cấp các giấy tờ liên quan đến sức khỏe. Một số bệnh chỉ được phát hiện khi kiểm tra tại bệnh viện thú y.

Một người chủ chu đáo và có kiến thức sẽ không cho phép một chú mèo con đến ở nhà mình mà không được chủng ngừa. Và việc tiêm phòng cần được tiến hành ngay khi chú mèo được vài tháng tuổi.

Tại Hà Nội và tpHCM, có rất nhiều các địa chỉ bán mèo con. Tuy nhiên không nên mua mèo ở những nơi có giá quá rẻ, nhất là với mèo thuần chủng.

*Theo HappyPets*

----------

